# Pollutants change 'he' frogs into 'she' frogs



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Interesting story about experiments that changed males to females using pollutants that contained estrogen. The study was done on two species. Rana temporaria, and Rana pipiens. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070227/sc_afp/scienceenvironmentanimalssexfrogs_070227120242

Could this have anything to do with the seemingly skewed male/female ratios in CB dendrobatids some of us have experienced?


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

The pollutants they are referring to are pesticides. This wouldn't have anything to do with sex skews with our capitive bred frogs but can do a number on wild populations. Pesticides like atrazine can feminine or de-masculinize frogs making them sterile. This leads to problems not only on an individual level but also population level. Many of these pesticides increase the stress response, therefore, lowering the immune system which makes these exposed individuals less fit (if it doesn't kill them first). They can decrease body mass and SVL which can also affect female choice, which ultimately upsets reproductive success. Pesticides are nasty, and along with climate change, deforestation etc... its no wonder why we are seing amphibian declines due to bacterial and fungal infections. 

If your interested in this type of research just google atrazine and you'll find a hoard of reasons why pesticides are deterimental. 

Best, 
Ryan


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Actually if you search endocrine disrupters you will see that there are also problems with the residues from birth control and hormonal supplements for dealing with menopause as well as the hormones used in agriculture. 

It appears that if the water is treated properly it will remove most of this disrupters. 


see http://www.ucowr.siu.edu/updates/pdfn/V120_A1.pdf

http://ec.europa.eu/research/endocrine/ ... ter_en.pdf

http://www.cheec.uiowa.edu/conferences/ ... rlson.html


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ed, thanks for all the great info you post...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its partly due to my curiosity about all different kinds of things.... 

But you very welcome. 

Ed


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ed,
Kyle is right. You post some of the most intelligent, and most interesting posts Ive read here. Thanks for the info, I cant stop reading!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I only wish I had the free time to read about all of my interests...


----------

